# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  What is the weather like in August

## byespfr

We are from NZ and looking at traveling to Lindeman Island on the 18th August. Is the weather nice. Does anyone have feedback with regards to Club Med Lindeman. Travelling: 2 adults and 2 kids (4 and 9).
Thanks

----------


## GFI

Average maximum temperature range in Lindeman Island is between 22º Celsius in the June/July/August period and 30º C from November to February. Temperatures can occasionally reach the mid-thirties.

----------


## Ausopenxcell

> Average maximum temperature range in Lindeman Island is between 22º Celsius in the June/July/August period and 30º C from November to February. Temperatures can occasionally reach the mid-thirties.


I am little newbie about the given destination and particular for weather, so you have to believe the given temperature.

----------


## Spasibo

Good post!

----------


## mikehussy

The beginning of December is the best time to go. I go to daydream island in the Whitsundays every year and it is very close to Lindeman Island. The beginning of December, The weather is great and everything is great.

----------


## byespfr

We are from NZ and looking at traveling to Lindeman Island on the 18th August. Is the weather nice. Does anyone have feedback with regards to Club Med Lindeman. Travelling: 2 adults and 2 kids (4 and 9).
Thanks

----------


## GFI

Average maximum temperature range in Lindeman Island is between 22º Celsius in the June/July/August period and 30º C from November to February. Temperatures can occasionally reach the mid-thirties.

----------


## Ausopenxcell

> Average maximum temperature range in Lindeman Island is between 22º Celsius in the June/July/August period and 30º C from November to February. Temperatures can occasionally reach the mid-thirties.


I am little newbie about the given destination and particular for weather, so you have to believe the given temperature.

----------


## Spasibo

Good post!

----------


## mikehussy

The beginning of December is the best time to go. I go to daydream island in the Whitsundays every year and it is very close to Lindeman Island. The beginning of December, The weather is great and everything is great.

----------

